# Horrible CRAMPING on Progesterone! Has anyone else experienced this?



## sharebear

I started taking 200mg of Prometrium yesterday, and am inserting them as vaginal suppositories per my doctor's instructions. This morning, about 30 minutes after I inserted them, I began having really sharp cramping and it still hasn't gone away 1.5 hrs later. Is this normal?? :(


----------



## expatttc

Hi Sharebear, I'm wondering what happened with your cramping? I'm up at 6am where I am now, and have been since 4am, with horrible cramps that change into stabbing right down into my crotch...I'm 5-6dpo, and on my first cycle of clomid and progesterone (pills). If you have time to let me know what happened with you, it would be great to hear!! Thanks and LOVELY to see your banners with your little eggplant!!


----------



## LemonTea

I had pretty intense cramping both months using progesterone (Prometrium suppositories). It was pretty awful. I'm about 5 weeks now, and have been having similar cramping since about 3 days before AF was due last week. When I asked the nurse at the doctor's office about it, she said this was normal because the ovaries are going into hyperdrive to produce progesterone, and that reminded me that the cramps I'm feeling now were JUST like the ones when I was using progesterone. So I felt reassured that my body was apparently doing what it needed to do to sustain a pregnancy, and it finally cleared it up for me that it had been the progesterone and not the Clomid that had caused the intense cramping during the 2WW a few months back.


----------



## tuckie27

I've had some cramping on progesterone too. Not all the time or anything, but I do notice more cramping at night after I put in the progesterone...not sure if it's coincidence or what, but I've had a few that were really intense but brief, still scared me though!


----------



## expatttc

Thanks for the insight lemon & tuckie - the cramping subsided around 6 or 7...but today I had brown spotting, earlier than ever :( I"m worried that means that I must be out. Did either of you have spotting the cycle you got your bfp?


----------



## LemonTea

expatttc said:


> Thanks for the insight lemon & tuckie - the cramping subsided around 6 or 7...but today I had brown spotting, earlier than ever :( I"m worried that means that I must be out. Did either of you have spotting the cycle you got your bfp?

I'm sorry to hear that you're spotting. Did you call your doctor? Maybe they'd recommend upping your dose? When I took progesterone, I never had any spotting until after I stopped for a few days -- then my period would come. I'm only 5 weeks now -- I haven't had any spotting, but I don't want you to use me as a reference, because I doubt I'm a typical case. (HUGS) -- I hope the spotting goes away and that the baby digs in tight.


----------



## VeganMom

I'm on progesterone too and have had cramping both before I was on it and now, as well as (TMI) red blood streaked mucus almost every day. Don't count yourself out!


----------



## Preggalicious

Definitely don't count yourself out. I had spotting with my last 2 pregnancies when I was on progesterone suppositories. The suppositories are just a little irratating to your already blood-filled cervix, that's all. ;)


----------



## expatttc

Huge thanks ladies; I didn't have cramping last night (phew) and today feel just lots of twinges. The spotting has also seemed to have slowed down, but that could be because I went swimming this morning (which normally makes everything close up).
Feel better knowing that a few of you gone through this!!
LemonTea, I tried contacting the specialist that I saw for the prescription, but he's in Bangkok and I'm in Port Moresby, and unfortunately, calls haven't been returned. I don't think I would want to up the dose in the first round, anyway, but would rather want to wait for at least the next cycle. Just saw your link for your story, so I'm going to explore that!


----------



## tuckie27

I only had spotting after intercourse, but don't count yourself out. A lot of women spot during pregnancy and everything ends up going fine for them! I wouldn't really worry unless it was bright red, especially with cramping accompanying it.


----------



## expatttc

Hmmm...no spotting all today :) Whoohoo!


----------



## sharebear

Hi ladies,

So sorry for the delayed response. I hadn't been tracking my subscriptions and just noticed the updates to this thread now.

As for the cramping on progesterone, it turned out to be okay. I remember calling the on-call doc and he assured me that it was a normal side effect that some people got with progesterone suppositories. I remember what helped me (after reading suggestions on some message boards) was to not insert the progesterone suppository so far up. That seemed to get rid of the cramping.

I, too, had a scare with some spotting. It occurred when I was about 14-15 weeks along, and it was bright red. I turned out to have a small subchorionic hematoma, but it went away after a brief period of modified activity/bedrest. 

I hope you are all doing well! Best wishes with your little bubs :)


----------



## expatttc

Thanks Sharebear - my spotting has stopped, for 5 days now... I'm taking oral prog, so not sure how that might impact the cramping, but it only lasted that one horrible morning. So happy to see your banners!!


----------



## Anayenaiv

Hi all,

I was just wondering if after all that cramping you had a pregnancy test positive? Because I have being trying two months now and every time I take the progesteron, I feel the same cramping that you were describing and I get discouraged thinking that that might mean that I am not pregnant.


----------



## Anayenaiv

Sorry for the title is mispelled. I do not know how to edit it.


----------

